# Home made router lift.



## cjh (Dec 29, 2010)

Wondered if anyone had built their own?

I have a PC 7529 & a PC router table. 
I canNOT get the micro adjust to work and so am looking for a shop built alternative. Right now, I am using a chunk of 2x4 and a pry bar. Looking for something a trifle more elegant. Suggestions gratefully accepted. 

Skip


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Skip, you can check this out. http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/index.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*And this*

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/04/21/the-aw-shop-made-router-lift.aspx 
You might need a router lift to make this...it's pretty cool!:thumbsup: bill

Maybe there's a way to utilize the router itself as part of the lift like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Ultra-cheap-router-lift/


----------



## tiedowns (Jan 31, 2011)

The following link has several examples
http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2010/03/8-free-router-lift-plans-build-notes-and-videos


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I have the same router and wish I had a couple more. It is attached to a Bench Dog phenolic plate that goes in a home made table. I removed the adjustable plunge stop and replaced it with a 3/8-16 tapped block and fabricated an allen screw that extends through the plate so I can adjust from the top. I also put a dial on the screw divided into 1/16th increments so I can adjust as fine as .004" Hope the picture show enough information.


----------



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

The other alternative is to buy a router that when attached to a router table upside down has the ability to adjust from the top with a tool expressly for that purpose.

I have 3 routers and all of them can be used in a table without having a lift, be it power or otherwise. 

I use a height gauge and dial indicator to set my router bit for each cut and the accuracy is second to none. I was an aircraft sheet metal mechanic and inspector for over 25 years so I have virtually any measuring tool imaginable and they work with woodworking just as well as with sheet metal.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

KenBee said:


> a router that when attached to a router table upside down has the ability to adjust from the top with a tool expressly for that purpose.


Who makes those if you dont mind please.


----------



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

mjdtexan said:


> Who makes those if you dont mind please.


I Have a Milwaukee 5615-20 I use expressly for my router table and my Ridgid 2930 also works well in a table. Many woodworkers use the Porter Cable 690 in a table also.

All you need is a hole in the table to insert the tool and you can adjust the router bit up and down as needed.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> Who makes those if you dont mind please.


 In addition to Milwaukee, there is Craftsman, some of the Porter Cable, Triton, Ridgid and some of the Bosch. I believe that since Freud no longer makes the 3000, Milwaukee and Triton are the only 3+ HP ones that have it. Freud 1700 and 3000 are no longer made but some are available on eBay. :yes:


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

jschaben said:


> In addition to Milwaukee, there is Craftsman, some of the Porter Cable, Triton, Ridgid and some of the Bosch. I believe that since Freud no longer makes the 3000, Milwaukee and Triton are the only 3+ HP ones that have it. Freud 1700 and 3000 are no longer made but some are available on eBay. :yes:


Thank You. Basiclly, I would already know if one of my Craftsman routers was equipped like that, right? They would have come with the special wrench in the box or something?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> Thank You. Basiclly, I would already know if one of my Craftsman routers was equipped like that, right? They would have come with the special wrench in the box or something?


Not necessarily - examine the base, especially how the height is adjusted. There will likely be an internal or external hex head that turns with whatever adjustment knob is on the top side. If your router is like that then all you need to do is provide access holes and the tool. For some reason sears doesn't exploit that feature in their advertising. Post the model number of the router(s) in question, I see if I can figure it out. :smile:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Roger Newby said:


> I have the same router and wish I had a couple more. It is attached to a Bench Dog phenolic plate that goes in a home made table. I removed the adjustable plunge stop and replaced it with a 3/8-16 tapped block and fabricated an allen screw that extends through the plate so I can adjust from the top. I also put a dial on the screw divided into 1/16th increments so I can adjust as fine as .004" Hope the picture show enough information.


nice yankee ingenuity roger. my only question and concern is, does it bind or cause the router to til as you crank it up? you could chuck up a length of 1/2" dia rod in the collet to watch it i guess.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Not necessarily - examine the base, especially how the height is adjusted. There will likely be an internal or external hex head that turns with whatever adjustment knob is on the top side. If your router is like that then all you need to do is provide access holes and the tool. For some reason sears doesn't exploit that feature in their advertising. Post the model number of the router(s) in question, I see if I can figure it out. :smile:


So, to be clear, we are talking about fixed base routers right? Admittedly, I still have not done a lot of routing except for dovetails. Anyway, I do see an allen head screw that rotates when I move the dial for depth adjustment. Its Craftsman router 917542. Heck, even if it wouldnt work with that router its worth buying one that will. Its like you get a router and a lift all for the price of a router.

I also have obtained a desk that has blah blah paper wood for a top but a metal base/leg setup. I envision my router table to be on it. I should start a new thread. Sorry to the OP for the hijack.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> So, to be clear, we are talking about fixed base routers right? Admittedly, I still have not done a lot of routing except for dovetails. Anyway, I do see an allen head screw that rotates when I move the dial for depth adjustment. Its Craftsman router 917542. Heck, even if it wouldnt work with that router its worth buying one that will. Its like you get a router and a lift all for the price of a router.
> 
> I also have obtained a desk that has blah blah paper wood for a top but a metal base/leg setup. I envision my router table to be on it. I should start a new thread. Sorry to the OP for the hijack.


Pretty sure that one has it. Remove the plastic subbase and see if you can adjust the height turning that screw. Just make sure all it is doing is changing the height, not unscrewing something. 
Above table adjustment can show up on either fixed or plunge bases. Usually on fixed bases where the motor doesn't need to rotated. :smile:


----------

